

Ask HN: Final Year Computer Science Projects - shayankh

Please share any good Undergraduate Final Year Computer Science Projects that come to your mind.
======
detaro
Way to open question to give proper answers.

~~~
shayankh
?

~~~
detaro
What are your specializations/what kind of focus do your skills have? What are
you interested in? What resources do you have available? How many people are
working on a project? How much time/effort is expected to be put into it?

